# Enterprise E Deflector Dish Color



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks,Now that the Enterprise E model kit is back out in production I have a question.Whats a good color for the Main Deflector Dish.When Ertl first issued the Enterprise E in late 1997 my first kit duplicated the kit Ertl built and I painted mine Light Blue from the inside.It looked o.k. but I believe the Enterprise Es Deflector is more of a Yellow.I actually started painting one from Insurrection Polly Scale yellow/gold.If you have painted it a special color that looks good please post it and inspire me.thanks,Guy Schlicter


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

yellow?

I paint mine gunship gray and give it a few thin washes of insignia yellow waiting 'till each dries between washes.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I painted my first one blue, like the Refit... I simply didn't check it out. My Sovereign DN has its deflector dish yellow. For now.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

I just used Tamyia clear yellow, looks good.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Wow, sorry, that picture came out ginormous!


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

I really wish there was a photo-etch part available for this kit. 

The dish should be a copper color while having a yellowish glow.

I did this with the one I am working on:




















The black 'spokes' are not really accurate. This is where the light should be shining thru.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

That looks good. I got impatient after a year of working on it.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Raist3001 said:


> I really wish there was a photo-etch part available for this kit.


IIRC, there was at one point.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Magesblood said:


> IIRC, there was at one point.


Never came across any. I know there was a PE part for REL's 1:650 E-E, but that's all I know of.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Magesblood said:


> IIRC, there was at one point.


Yup. There was. But it was out quite a while ago....


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Well....any one here have any or know where to find them? Or better yet, can anyone make them?


----------



## hell_fighter_8 (Oct 4, 2005)

Deflector dish pic.

http://movies.trekcore.com/gallery/albums/firstcontact/ch22/firstcontact1025.jpg


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

http://movies.trekcore.com/gallery/albums/firstcontact/ch22/firstcontact1134.jpg

maybe?


----------



## hell_fighter_8 (Oct 4, 2005)

Okay that link doesn't work right. From that site..


----------

